# Babywearing with a colostomy bag anyone?



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi. I was recently diagnosed with stage four colon cancer and had surgery a couple days ago to put in a stoma for a colostomy bag. It is obvious that I will no longer be able to use my Ergo for my 18 month old. For around the house I have a mayawrap that I can use in a hip carry, but am wondering if anyone can suggest something for a back carry. I was so looking forward to our family hikes during the spring and summer and would love to find a solution. I have attempted a back carry in a moby but that didn't work too well. I don't love the idea of wrapping, but maybe a mei tai would work? I would love to talk to people who baby wear with stomas.


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't have experience with trying to accommodate a stoma while babywearing. I suppose what would work best would depend on the location of the stoma, if it is low on our abdomen, a mei tai tied high might be a great option- you could even consider wearing an SSC high up at/over your natural waist. A wrap would give you the option of not having anything tied at your waist. An onbu could achieve this as well- but I don't know if it would be supportive enough for extended wearing.

I hear mixed reviews about the kokopax carrier, but it has a lumbar support without a waistbelt- it is a framed carrier. I don't know that I would use it, but maybe it would be worth a try?

Make sure to give yourself time to heal. It took me well over two years to have most of my energy back following chemo and radiation for a different type of cancer.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

What about a dedicated hip carrier? I also wonder about an old-style up on the shoulders back carrier, like a Kelty.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Moby wraps are not safe for back wearing. A German style woven wrap or gauze wrap like Wrapsody Baby Bali breeze would be wraps for back carries.


----------



## mckittre (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know where a stoma is, but I used a woven wrap all through pregnancy, keeping it above my giant belly. There are ways to tie quite high (tying tibetan, or just a knot under the breasts), and have it still be comfortabl


----------



## sublime*momma (Jun 23, 2008)

You could use a mei tai. I am a RN so I've seen my fair share of stomas  As long as yours is pretty low (belly button range or lower), you could tie the mei tai just under or over your breasts to do a comfortable back carry. I have a Baby Hawk, and I while I don't back carry often, I found it most comfortable to tie on top of my breasts so they weren't so smushed looking. That type of carry would work really well with a stoma as long as it was comfortable for you. Good luck!


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidevoice*
> 
> wearing.
> 
> I hear mixed reviews about the kokopax carrier, but it has a lumbar support without a waistbelt- it is a framed carrier. I don't know that I would use it, but maybe it would be worth a try?


I have a carrier very similar to the kokopax, mine is 18yrs old! Overall I like it. My 17m dd loves it more than a ring sling and tries to climb in every time she sees it. For more than 2-3 hrs my shoulders start to ache.


----------



## ABO Mama (Aug 26, 2010)

I think a woven wrap, or a mei tai will give you the greatest flexability in positioning the straps in a way that is comfortable for you.

Please don't use the moby, or any stretchy wrap, for a back carry. Here's a short u-tube clip on why not.


----------

